# Gary Goodridge Walks Out Of Ring During Fight



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.cageplay.com/blog/2008/11/23/goodridge-walks-out-during-match-against-nemeth-gabor/


> Gary Goodridge showed up to fight in Budapest, Hungary today. He did not expect to have to fight two opponents - Nemeth “Tatar” Gabor AND the referee. According to Gary Goodridge’s Facebook page, “Big Daddy” Goodridge left the match during the second round. Goodridge announced on his site that Gabor constantly held onto the ropes and the referee never stopped the behavior nor docked Gabor any points. Instead, the referee docked Goodridge points in the first round for no apparent reasons.
> 
> 
> As Goodridge mentions on the site, the audience did not care about the tactics that Gabor was utilizing as he was their hometown fighter. Goodridge goes on to say that “A fight is hard enough as it is, at age 42…I have to fight the opponent and the referee, and then I get all the penalties too…whatever… they can take their bullshit and I’m walking out of this one…:” Goodridge is outraged in his posting and continues to say that he “felt that this was set up from the beginning. I was mad as hell at the referee’s lack of professionalism and not following fighting rules…”
> ...


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

This is so lame, if I was watching this I would have probably thrown my tele out the window. Gary should have put the ref in a crucifix hold... :thumb02:


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Whoa this is some shady shit right here.We need some footage so I can see for myself.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

What website can you watch it at and not youtube cant get it


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> What website can you watch it at and not youtube cant get it





> Unfortunately, footage has yet to be made available for the fight but Goodridge describes the first round from his point of view in detail on his profile page.



nowhere yet


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I would've done the same thing.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Goodridge has my full respect for not putting up with that bullshit, but not causing a huge commotion. That ref needs to be fired, and Tatar is a complete girlyman.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yo someone should find the video of this.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor ol' Gary :dunno:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

It's a pity if Gary still has to work, and accept less than super fights. If he's not an immortal undead like Randy, then now he should be switching to commenting or running gyms


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Goodridge, who has always been a professional in his fourteen years of over 40 MMA fights


Some professional things Big Gary has done...

-Attack Valentijn Overeem after he (Overeem) has tapped.
-Attacking Dan Bobish after the fight was stopped.
-Sticking his foot down a man's shorts and squeezing his balls with his toes (You read this right, this did happen).
-Hit Mike Bernardo after Bernardo went down (Yes, I realize that this was in K-1).
-Taunt Tom Erikson during their fight.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL. Squeezing the balls with the toes is good idea. Sick. But anyhow, he has never walked out ofthe ring and he has taken some great beatings in his life (due to his ridiculous chin). Plus, he is Canadian!

I got Gary's back yo!

BTW,

Tauting is no big deal. Sometimes people get hit after the bell.


----------



## Ricneck (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with Goodridge?!


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I would love to see this fight before taking sides but from the sound of ithe probably did the right thing by not putting up with that.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Some professional things Big Gary has done...
> 
> -Attack Valentijn Overeem after he (Overeem) has tapped.
> -Attacking Dan Bobish after the fight was stopped.
> ...


What's wrong with taunting Tom Erikson?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Because it's Tom freakin' Erikson, who was the most feared fighter in the world at that point.

Also, yelling things like "Give me a kiss!" while you're losing the fight is really stupid, which is what Big Gary was doing.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Well Gary Goodridge is sort of a douche but yeah if thats what actually happened it was wrong. I guess I can agree with him on that but maybe would have been better to finish the fight and then protest.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Because it's Tom freakin' Erikson, who was the most feared fighter in the world at that point.
> 
> Also, yelling things like "Give me a kiss!" while you're losing the fight is really stupid, which is what Big Gary was doing.


Never knew Tom was so good.
Anyways, I like taunting in matches, it makes them more interesting. Taunters that lose are funny and taunters that win are badass.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Tom is a badass, his 300 pounds of hairy chest was just running on you and mauling you once you were down.

And Damone.. at the time Goodridge did those things, he wasnt acting different than most fighters were(except the ball squeezing, its the first time i heard of that)..just in 2003 i think, wanderlei stomping Kondo when hes clearly out AND holding the ropes too!


Anyways, at least Goodridge didnt KOed the ref.. Gilbert Yvel did.. haha.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

2004, but yeah, Wanderlei holding the ropes to stomp the shit out of Kondo was pretty damn lame, as was him clearly headbutting Mezger.

Guys like Coleman avoided Tom Erikson like the plague.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Damone said:


> Some professional things Big Gary has done...
> 
> -Attack Valentijn Overeem after he (Overeem) has tapped.
> -Attacking Dan Bobish after the fight was stopped.
> ...


Jesus ******* tits thats nuts. I've never heard about that until now


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The guy who got his nuts squeezed was The Pedro (Otavio).


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Split said:


> Tom is a badass, his 300 pounds of hairy chest was just running on you and mauling you once you were down.
> 
> And Damone.. at the time Goodridge did those things, he wasnt acting different than most fighters were(except the ball squeezing, its the first time i heard of that)..just in 2003 i think, wanderlei stomping Kondo when hes clearly out AND holding the ropes too!
> 
> ...


I dont care how many ball squeezing episodes he has
noone can compare to Gilbert Yvel

man shouldnt be allowed back in the ring ever again


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQmFn2sw278

Here's a HL of The Pedro vs Goodridge. Watch what happens at the 1 minute 30 second mark. It ends at about the 2 minute mark.

I don't even know what would possess a man to squeeze another man's balls with their own toes.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQmFn2sw278
> 
> Here's a HL of The Pedro vs Goodridge. Watch what happens at the 1 minute 30 second mark. It ends at about the 2 minute mark.
> 
> I don't even know what would possess a man to squeeze another man's balls with their own toes.


gives new meaning to "Trick or Treat Smell my Feet"


though at the end they made it seem like he did it with his hand. they were in kinda an over/under standing position, and The Pedro kinda yells doubles over a lil and backs away holding his package...


----------



## guest00` (Dec 2, 2008)

Nemeth "Tatar" vs Gooridge

http://www.monokli.com/2_video/mma-tatar-gary-goodridge-video_10_5917.html


----------



## Mysen (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmmm, Well I certainly think that was bias but at the same time I don't get WTF he was doing, I agree with the point being taken in the first round, Standing there with your hands over your face eating punch after punch is not intelligibly defending yourself nor an effective way of tiring someone out. It looked like Kimbo vs Thompson on the ground. 

Secondly when your plan is to tire someone who looks to be under 6' and pushing 300LBS you know the guy is not exactly a well rounded MMA fighter who is fighting with much thought in it, With guys that have that brawler mentality are just looking for a quick knock out because they know they cannot keep pace for the distance so they don't even care if they get points deducted as long as it leads to the knock out. Although with how he was "fighting" the guy could have backed off and took a breather while he waited with his hands over his face and punched him all day lol.

All in all yeah the stand-up was a little quick and yeah the ref could have done more about the holding of the ropes but when your already bias and someone is doing little to no work against your home town hero your gonna end up even less inclined to do anything.

All he had to do was just circle and pick his shots, Not just engage soon as the ref says fight and let the guy do what he did and he would have most likely won.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I dont know how credible gary is, the guy is acually insane, no joke.
take a look at this video
http://ripetv.com/shows/58/episodes/1701?season_id=103


But true or not sounds like a crazy story


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Good for Gary. He has always been an oddball but that officiating was so bad it was painful. What he was doing covering up for 3 minutes i have no idea but if his plan was to look like he was being beaten for that period; mission accomplished. still, the rope grabbing was clear as day and the ref was clownshoes.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Well I thought Gary was rope a doping the first round but he kept doing it for so long and was generally inactive in the fight so something doesn't seem right with him.

Having said that, the ref was utterly useless. The other guy was constantly grabbing the ropes, the ref would tap his hand, he'd let go and then grab them again 2 seconds later. He must have done it 20-30 times. I can understand Goodridge's frustration but the other guy was awful so he could have just won the fight anyway.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

Gary Goodridge is one of my favorite all-time fighters and I think he made the right decision. He could've finished the fight of course, but I didn't really see any point with a ref like that. He was respectful to the crowd by bowing as he left the ring. I think Gary is a great fighter and human being.

That old vale tudo fight that he put his feet in the guys jock was pretty sick, but it wasn't against the rules so what can you say?  hahah
I remember another old vale tudo fight where they were grounded and the fighter on top kept digging his chin (complete with stubble) into the other fighters eye, looked no really painful but annoying as hell.
Gotta love bare knuckle vale tudo.


----------

